# MKO - Metaliko Resources



## System (27 August 2010)

Metaliko Resources Limited (MKO) is focused on advanced gold exploration projects with identified gold mineralization and the potential for further significant discoveries. Metaliko's project portfolio is located in the Eastern Goldfields of Western Australia. The projects are located on, or adjacent to, the regional structures associated with the world class and major gold deposits of the Eastern Goldfields.

http://www.metaliko.com.au


----------



## System (1 February 2017)

On January 27th, 2017, Metaliko Resources Limited (MKO) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following dispatch of compulsory acquisition notices by Echo Resources Limited under its takeover offer announced 29 September 2016.


----------

